
If you work in SF or LA would you like your company to pay for this? - andrewfromx
http://www.sleepbus.co
======
wehadfun
Interesting concept. One of the biggest issues is transportation once you get
there. Are you supposed to get a Cab/Lyfy/Uber or rent a car?

~~~
andrewfromx
u'll be fine in LA. We have great public transportation here. Lots of buses
and a whole new metro line to Santa Monica. I dunno about SF. Do you'all have
public trans there?

------
andrewfromx
what if every SF and LA tech company gave unlimited sleepbus rides to all
their employees. All of a sudden the tech community just increased to both
cities.

